# EMT-B jobs in NJ



## mysterl33 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anybody knew of a company that are hiring EMT-B. I need to find a job for the summer so if you know anywhere, please let me know thanks. B)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't know about NJ, but apparently FDNY has some...


----------



## mysterl33 (Jun 9, 2008)

I would work for FDNY but I'm only certified in NJ :sad:


----------



## NJN (Jun 9, 2008)

911 or transport?
What area?
Would you also consider vollying at a rescue squad dependent on the answer to the second question.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm already a volly, that's how i got started 

I'm in central jersey, scotch plains to be exact

i would do either 911 or transport as long as i get paid cuz i really need money haha


----------



## NJN (Jun 9, 2008)

Try Always Caring out of Dunellen (you can look them up in the phone book or get their number off of their trucks, one of which is almost always parked in front  of Muhlenberg), they will hire anyone with a Cert. Jersey City i think is hiring, as long as you don't mind the commute, talk with MAC4NH, he works for them. vital mobile care is ok and i think they will take almost anyone too. Scotch Plains eh, why don't you mosey on over to Plainfield Rescue Squad, we get the interesting calls. We have all sorts of shifts available, and we do pay but you have to be on the squad for 6 months before a you can get a paid shift, which i think wouldn't work for a summer job. I also hear RWJ/ St. Peters pays well, i don't know what university is paying nor whether they're hiring or not.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks for the stuff

i live in scotch plains but dont volly for scotch plains.. they had a lot of people applying there so i decided to go with fanwood since they didn't have many people signing up.

i didnt know plainfield paid after 6 months. argg i wish my squad paid me haha i haven't gone in awhile because of summer classes and stuff :wacko: but i need to start going again.


also.. how much should i request to get paid? i was thinking $12/hr?


----------



## firecoins (Jun 10, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Don't know about NJ, but apparently FDNY has some...



FDNY= Fire Dept of New York.  He asked for jobs in Jersey.


----------



## NJN (Jun 10, 2008)

Jersey City pays 14 or 15, Robert Wood. St. Petes is around the same. I don't know how much the transport only companies are paying for start.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 10, 2008)

firecoins said:


> FDNY= Fire Dept of New York.  He asked for jobs in Jersey.



Yes, I know...The point was humor sarcasm... 

R/r 911


----------



## MAC4NH (Jun 13, 2008)

In your area, you can try MONOC, On-Time, Atlantic Health (out of Morristown Hospital).  They're pretty much always hiring.  Trinitas hospital in Elizabeth might be hiring.  Vanguard Healthcare is starting a program at Shore Medical Center in Neptune.  They're hiring.  (Vanguard is based in Hasbrouck Heights).  I don't know your level of experience but transport companies like On-Time, Atlantic and Vanquard don't demand a lot of experience.  

Programs like University in Newark don't generally hire inexperienced people.  Jersey City does occasionally hire inexperienced full-timers for their transport units but they prefer experienced per diems.  They also only do group hires about 6-8 weeks apart.  That's probably not going to work for a summer job.  In Jersey City you can also try Amb-U-Car or Amcare and in Bayonne there's McCabe.  If you're willing to drive a bit further, there are several companies in Passaic and Bergen Counties).  If you want more details, just send me a private message.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks MAC4NH, I'll apply to some of those and see what happens ^_^


----------

